
Filmmakers of HN – how do you promote your web series? - feroz1
Hi guys,<p>I have recently created a web series (5 short 3-4 minute comedic episodes) and wondered if anyone had done something similar? And if so, how did you go about getting views to the series. Did you enter competitions&#x2F;festivals? And if so, which ones?<p>thanks in advance!
======
JayNeely
In case you don't get any input here (not sure HN is much of a filmmaker
community), you should check out reddit. There are lots of sub-reddits around
indie filmmaking:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/filmmakers](https://www.reddit.com/r/filmmakers)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IndieFilm](https://www.reddit.com/r/IndieFilm)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Webseries/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Webseries/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ShortFilm/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ShortFilm/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videography/](https://www.reddit.com/r/videography/)

~~~
feroz1
Thanks very much, appreciate that.

